# Weiß -> Transparent?



## PHPer (24. Juni 2004)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe mal ne Frage, und zwar geht es um folgendes: Ich habe ein Bild in Photoshop geladen, und dann darüber den Zeichenfilter "Stempel" laufen lassen. Jetzt ist das Bild schwarz/weis. Nun will ich aber alles was weiß ist transparent machen (und das Bild natürlich als Gif speichern).

Die Frage ist jetzt wie krieg ich das hin? 

Gibt es irgendwie ne Möglichkeit alles was Weiß ist mit einem Schlag zu markieren ohne adss man jeden kleinen Fleck mit dem Zauberwerkzeug anklicken muß?

Danke Euch schonmal!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Juni 2004)

*killing me softly*

Also,

zuerst machst Du Deine Hintergrundebene mittels Doppelklick in der Ebenepalette zur "Ebene 0"

Dann: Farbbereich auswählen (in der Menüleiste unter Auswahl). Du wählst dein Weiß aus, danach entfernst Du es mit der Löschtaste.

An den entfernten Stellen wird das Schachbrettmuster der Tranparenz sichbar

Nun brauchst Du nur noch unter "Datei" "Für Web speichern" auszuwählen, Dateityp Gif, und die trasparenten Bereiche werden automatisch einer Transparenzfarbe zugeordnet - vorausgesetzt natürlich, Du hast daran gedacht, das Häkchen für Transparenz im Dialogfeld auch zu aktivieren


----------



## PHPer (25. Juni 2004)

Funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Danke Dir!


----------

